# Newbie...looking for some honest advice...



## Gooner350 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello all,

My Husband and I are thinking of upping-sticks here in the UK and moving to Dubai for 3-4 years before we settle back in the UK and have a family.

He currently works as a Creative Director for a publishing agency but is skilled in Web, Graphic and Print design and I am an experienced Compliance Officer at a large US Investment Bank.

The problem is we're not quite sure where to start.... we would ideally like to come out at the beginning of next year (2010)

- when do we start looking for jobs?
- Should he get his job sorted first and then once we are out there and 'moved in' (and I have my Notice of permission or whatever it is), do I then look for a job?
- or should we both be looking from the UK at the same time?

- I have heard that many salaries include housing allocation - how does that work if you are both working?

- We are currently with HSBC here in the UK - would it be best to open a bank account with a local bank or just get an international bank account with HSBC?

We have budgetted the following in terms of living expenses, is this about right:

2 bed apartment = 150000DHRS p.a.

Monthly outgoings...

Utilites - 1500DHRS
Phone/Internet - 300DHRS
Car Lease - 2000DHRS
Car Insurance - 300DHRS
Food/Groceries - 1200DHRS
Petrol - 500DHRS
Entertainment - 500DHRS


On a more personal note, how do people feel re: the homesickness? We have worked into our plan (financially) flights home every 2 months - is this realistic? Do people use SKYPE? How do you find it?

Would appreciate any starter advice or if you can point me to the best threads to read I would be grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

If you have secure jobs in the UK, please think VERY carefully before making changes. The UAE is also going through a rough time and the job market may get worse before the end of this year. May I ask why you want to move here? Have you been here before?

Getting a job in the UAE can take from just a few weeks up to several months.

_Some_ jobs include housing allowance. In some cases this is paid directly to a landlord and in others is it part of your monthly pay and really just a way of avoiding building up a gratuity.

Your budget doesn't look too bad (note UAE Dirhams are written as Dhs or formally as AED) apart from the entertainment part which is well out, unless you only plan to go out once a month! Entertainment prices are on a par with the UK, but alcohol is more expensive.

Returning to the UK every two months will be very costly. These days it is very easy to keep in touch via email and phones. Personally, I have never had home-sickness in my life, but I was an army brat and have moved numerous times. Others will be able to advise you better, but if that is already a concern I have to ask you, nicely, if living abroad is right for you.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The sticky thread titled 'info everyone needs' will give you some basic info too.

Do I take it you are an Arsenal fan? 


-


----------



## Gooner350 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup, season ticket holders 

Its weird, 75% of me wants to move abroad, albeit temporarily. I would like to say I swallowed my fears and just went for it. Plus, if my Husband and I could both secure decent jobs and followed our plan, we would be able to buy a house outright when we returned to the UK with no mortgage. Without getting into it, we (as are most people) are riddled with debt and if we sold our house here in the UK we could start with a clean slate so to speak.
I would love to experience something different, meet new people etc and we already know a few people out there too.

The other 25% of me is weighing up the cons in the argument - homesickness being one factor but also concerns about the job market etc.

As I mentioned we don't plan to make this move until next year - would you think it wise to keep an eye on things in general for the next 6 months and re-assess things then?


----------



## Gooner350 (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh, and in response to your question - no we haven't been to Dubai yet but we plan to visit my Father-in-law who recently started working over there and see if its something we would want to do....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Before jumping I would definitely advise visiting to see if you like the place, even though a holiday isn't the same as living here. Agree re job situation - keep watching (& checking here!) so see how the market progresses. That will also give you plenty of time to research potential employers.

Another point you should consider is the situation regarding tax upon your return to the UK. If you are only non-resident for for years, you would be subject to capital gains tax on monies you take back to the UK. Make it five full tax years and the situation changes. 

Good luck with whatever you decide (even if you support Arsenal!)

-


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

Be careful, my missus has been here searching for a job in Banking for the past 2 months (coincidentally also in compliance) and hasn't had any luck at all - she was told better to search when you're here so you are able to interview, no luck so far though. But in a year's time it could be a different story altogether...

You should factor hanging out at the mall, salon, cafes into your numbers too...unless HSBC are willing to relocate you? Be warned that there are a lot of hire-freezes here & redundancies still not uncommon. 

On the other matters; HSBC Premier can open up accounts for you before arrival (they did for me when opening account from US) & skype works fine providing you install it before you arrive (the website is blocked over here, but the software will actually run fine).


----------

